# I'm back in the game again!!! (Thanks to craigslist)



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

So I joined this site almost 3 years ago, when I bought a 10G w/2 Oscars(quickly returned them) and then upgraded to a 55G that I decided to stock it w/mbuna. This site helped me learn alot of useful info on how to properly care for my fish. Like many of you I caught MTS almost immeadiately. At one point I had a 180G DIY plywood tank, 100G tank, 90G glass DIY, 2-3 55G tanks, a few 29's, 20's & 10's as well as a 80G indoor pond set up. Over the last 3 years my life has changed dramatically. Moved out of mom's house across state, left everyone I know and sold/gave away all of my aquariums but a 75G and 40BR. Then ended up selling my 75G to help finance our wedding that happened almost two months ago. That left me w/a 40BR and a 10G w/my only remaining cichlid being a firemouth. A far cry from the dozens of Malawi, CA & SA cichlids I used to love.

I've been searching craigslist constantly for the last 6 months to try and start rebuilding. The deals never worked out, but FINALLY I had my choice between a 125G tank only for $150 or 135G for $175. Either way I had to rent a Uhaul to pick this up and move it all by myself...

135G(6'x1.5'x2')








110G(5'x1.5'x2') w/a seperated vertical seam and center brace that fell off...








110G stand w/one of the side support boards coming off...









As you can see I picked the 135G because of the bonus 110 leaker & stand. I'd officially like to welcome myself back to cichlids once I do some DIY repairs etc. :dancing: :dancing: :dancing:


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

:dancing: MTS :dancing: Welcome back. :dancing:


----------



## k19smith (Sep 6, 2005)

Welcome back and what a deal.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Talk about an aquatic roller coaster!
Welciome back! =D>


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

welcome back, I too suffer from MTS.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

my parents wont allow me to get MTS. Though i have 4 tanks, 3 of them are below 30g


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

:dancing: 
Glad you found some deals and yes, welcome back!
I suppose your new spouse is aware of the potential for MTS? 

I hope you don't mind questions about your new aquisitions (aqua-sitions :lol: ).
I noticed the "white stuff" on the glass... was it used for saltwater fish or are those lime deposits?
What's your method of cleaning that stuff off?
Do you feel it will come off completely?
(I'm asking in hopes of aquiring a used tank myself and worried about the cleanup.)
Thanks for any insight in that regard.
 
Again, welcome back, we're glad your here with us. 
Alicem
ps
Be sure to post info and picts as your setup comes together!
opcorn:


----------



## k19smith (Sep 6, 2005)

Vinegar and elbow grease, I've seen some tanks come out amazing. just rinse really really well.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks to *imusuallyuseless *for letting me butt in and quiz you.
New razor blades used very carefully?
Or a scraper of a different type?
Coalline algae is my real concern.
Alicem


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks everyone.

BK, we all start somewhere.

Alice, they were both used as saltwater tanks and as you can see they're in pretty rough shape. k19smith pretty much hit the nail on the head. I'm fairly confident that they'll both come out looking amazing as long as there aren't any major scratches I may not have noticed. I wouldn't let dirty disguisting tanks scare you out of buying them...BUT I would definately factor that into the price you're willing to pay. I'm the type that will always go for the less expensive aquariums even though it means alot more work. I save money and the DIY projects help keep me busy, which keeps me out of the bars...(temporarily :lol: )

Anywhoo, neither one of these tanks will be setup any time soon, so it's not a big deal. The plan is to completely disassemble both tanks and rebuild them. More than likely I'll disassemble first and then clean the panes individually w/vinegar and good old elbow grease. Thinking I should repair the stand first and then tackle the 110G. It's side panel is pulling away from the long panel, so part of the disassembly work is already done for me :wink: It does have a glass center brace that I will also be reinstalling when the time comes. I also want to try and DIY a canopy for the first time. I really would like to keep both tanks, but my wife didn't like the idea of having a tank this big in our 1br house so i'm pretty sure having two is out of the question :roll: My friend wants to do a large'ish salt tank so it's likely I'll eventually sell the 110G to him at some point. In the meantime I'm also selling my spare 55G tank & 40BR setup so I'll almost be breaking even just w/that  This means that the money I get from selling the 110G can be put toward the 135G. I definately like the fact that I'm seriously upgrading, but not really going into debt in doing so 

PS The wife was freaked out when she saw it as she doesn't know much about aquariums, but thought the 75G we used to have was ginormous. Told her buying the 135G would keep me from wanting to build this for a few years anyway :drooling:

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29974


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

> I definately like the fact that I'm seriously upgrading, but not really going into debt in doing so


 :thumb: 


> Told her buying the 135G would keep me from wanting to build this for a few years anyway


"for a few years anyway"
:lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Just be sure to include her every step of the way. Like what fish to pick and such. You never know, she might get into it and want more :thumb:


----------



## Al'Thor (Mar 11, 2006)

You're nuts...... :lol: It's OK though, so am I. It's good to see you getting back into the swing of things.

By the way, I bet you could find a nice kitchen table with a glass top. Might be pretty cool to build the top into a wall,[subliminal thought] and it could be made in such a way that it won't take up too much space[subliminal thought]. Plus, you could try to get the wife involved so she could learn to love the hobby as well[subliminal thought]. A nice 500gal in-wall tank......[subliminal thought] built by you.

I'm not really saying anything, I'm just sayin'....... :thumb:


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

TFG she's got a 10G w/guppies and zebra danios. Not surprisingly the guppies bred and those are her babies :lol:

Definately putting New World Cichlids in the 135G. Hmmm, and as I recall you owe me some :fish: So what ya got for me???

Al, I had seriously been considering that. Found a few dining tables that I was interested in. The problem is that most were only 1/2" and over 3' wide w/no way to tell if they were tempered or not. Not a glass expert w/the larger tanks, but I definately believe that would've been pushing it too far. Shame too because some were as cheap as $100. Did find one piece that was just slightly out of my budget :drooling:

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/fuo/847005805.html


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

Just thouht I'd let you know that I've started on the smaller 110G...
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?p=1227888#1227888


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

lol, welcome back dude...

It's about time


----------



## Fishboy2 (Jan 4, 2008)

hey sorry for being a tit but what does mts stand for ???


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

*M*ultiple *T*ank *S*yndrome

A very tragic illess indeed...


----------

